# Bettas with cories?



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to add some corydoras to my 10 gallon tank with my betta Rambo. i am probably going to get 4 Cories. I have prepared adequate cover for them in a plastic log. Will he bother them? I wouldnt want any fish unhappy but corydoras of all my fish will be treated like Super royalty.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

He shouldn't bother them. 

Bettas are good community fish.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Won't botter them a bit, might sit and watch there antics though, Mine just looks at em like "what the heck are you guys dancin around for? LOL


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

LOL nice alright then i will grab some new cories ASAP!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Bettas are hard fish to predict with great certainty. Some will get along with other fish very well, some will not tolerate any tankmates. However, Corydoras would have to be at the top of the list of betta tankmates with the greatest chance of success.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree ^^.


----------



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

hmmm, maybe i'll try this as well !


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey ive heard good things and corydoras are good hardy fish so they should be ok just dont put to many in he may get dizzy


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I added four Albino corydoras today  and he is chasing them around a bit i hope he backs off eventually


----------

